

Why Google Wave Symbolizes the Future for Online Business (by a non hacker) - AdilD
http://www.creativitykilledtherecession.com/?p=351

======
adamBA
its an interesting point thats made. I do believe that google leaves things
available/open to us, the users, because we can build useful thing from their
ground work. This in turn might get people to spend more time online and
therefore use their money making system even more. so the more free stuff
google puts out, the more users build on it and the more google ends up
making. S-M-R-T

I also totally agree with the point that todays (well for the history of
startups) get-in build a user base and get out really is no way of creating
anything sustainable. things will need to change. Great read

